# TEST/TREN Cycle Advice....



## spyder7 (Feb 7, 2010)

hey guys, I will be starting my 3rd cycle soon.  I wanted your opinions on this cycle I am planning...this is my first time taking tren.

Previous experience: Test E 250, T-400, Dbol, Winnie, Anavar

Stats: 25 years old, 220lbs, lifting for 6 years.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
A couple questions I have, has anyone every tried TNT? (test E 250, Tren E 150mg/ml) im trying to get a 15 week cycle going, from what i understand Tren should not be run for that long....heres a couple examples I have

week 1 - 5 - Dbol @ 30mg/ED - TNT twice a week
week 6 - 15 - TNT twice a week
*week 10 - 15 - Winnie 50mg/ED

PCT:

HCG
Clomid - 150/100/50/50 (I have had success with this each time)

OR

should i run test for the first 4 weeks by itself and then throw in tren?  so lets say i run a test E bottle by itself for 5 weeks, after that, hit up the TNT...how does that sound?  please let me know


----------



## theCaptn' (Feb 7, 2010)

ID man, sounds a little complicated . . I would rather have test e and tren e as seperate products, adjusting as required.

 . .and maybe adding in the stan in the end is overkill if youre running tren

 . . hopefully some tren vets can chip in on this one


----------



## cromwell#11 (Feb 7, 2010)

im just getting ready to do a test/tren cycle for my 3rd cycle, im doing test enth and tren for a 12 week cycle doing 400mg of test per week and 500 mg of tren a week.


----------



## weldingman (Feb 8, 2010)

cromwell#11 said:


> im just getting ready to do a test/tren cycle for my 3rd cycle, im doing test enth and tren for a 12 week cycle doing 400mg of test per week and 500 mg of tren a week.


 
Your Test is to low, should be higher then tren.


----------



## MtR (Feb 8, 2010)

cromwell#11 said:


> im just getting ready to do a test/tren cycle for my 3rd cycle, im doing test enth and tren for a 12 week cycle doing 400mg of test per week and 500 mg of tren a week.


 
I would adjust to 600mg test 400mg tren


----------

